# AM21 not compatible with HR34, according to DTV



## wyy183 (Sep 20, 2012)

Last Friday, 10/19, I modified my setup slightly.

I have two powered, indoor antennas. I have these set about 15 feet apart, in opposite corners of a room - connected with a coupler, and then output to the AM21, which is connected to my HR34.

I had a show that had recorded the previous Saturday, and it was somewhat pixelated. So, I decided that it was time to do an adjustment on my antennas. I set it to that station, went to the signal level screen, and adjusted the antennas until I got the strongest signal that I could. It started with a signal about 40 and I was able to get it to about 80.

After this, I checked some other stations that were "fringe" as well, and they had better signals. So, I thought - "Why not do another Initial Setup" and see if I could pull in some more stations in my area.

I put in my first zip code, and it went to "Searching ..." (sorry, I don't recall the exact message at the moment, but it is what it says and then comes back with the city/state that it finds for that zip code.

It hung on this screen for about 10 minutes. If I recall, it stopped there for several seconds (20 seconds?) when I first did it. I could not cancel out of this, and the receiver was locked up.

I rebooted. Then I tried again. It locked up again. After about 15 minutes, I called DTV. The first representative told me that the AM21 was not compatible with the HR34. I directed her to the on-line manual on DTV's web-site, and had her look at page 4, where it says:
"_Note: The following DIRECTV® Receiver models are
compatible with the USB Off-Air Tuner: DIRECTV Plus®
HD DVR (models HR21 and above, DIRECTV Plus® DVR
(R22 model only), DIRECTV® HD (models H21 and above) or
DIRECTV® Home Media Center._"

She them put me on hold when she went to check on something. After about 20 minutes, I hung up and called back. Naturally, I got a different person - someone who had a bit more common sense. He told me the same thing that the AM21 is not compatible with the HR34. We went back to the web page once again... He had me reset once more - I physically unplugged both units for one minute, and connected them back.

After the reboot, I was able to confirm that I still had my original off-air channels, and could pull the signal strengths; however, an attempt to do the initial setup resulted in another lock-up.

I was wondering if this latest software update had any issue with the AM21's functionality. He said that he would open something for this to be investigated.

Has anyone else experienced any issues? Thoughts?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Can't really help you other to confirm the AM21 does work, and in fact works better with the 34 than the others, unless they changed it.


----------



## conner65 (Jan 26, 2004)

Mine is working.


----------



## Joe166 (Jan 6, 2007)

Works fine with mine.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Not only is the AM21 compatible with the HR34 it does more on the HR34 than any other HR unit. It actually scans for channels. If it weren't supposed to be compatible why add features to it?


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

I can attest to AM21 and AM21N both work with HR34


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Are you actually just using a coupler or a jointenna type device that blocks certain frequencies from one antenna or the other? If you are actually just joining the 2 signals, you are creating mega multipath and they are not good at handling multipath at all.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

CCarncross said:


> Are you actually just using a coupler or a jointenna type device that blocks certain frequencies from one antenna or the other? If you are actually just joining the 2 signals, you are creating mega multipath and they are not good at handling multipath at all.


Unhook one of the antennae and run the test. Note which channels it picks up, as well as their signal strengths. Then disconnect that antenna, connect the other, and re-run the test. Are there any channels overlapping?
Do you have another digital tuner? Try connecting the antennae to it, and see how it performs. It's not conclusive, since they are different tuners, but the result can help.


----------



## wyy183 (Sep 20, 2012)

Let me see if I can clarify somewhat:

- My AM21 works with my HR34. DTV says that is not compatible (both representatives said that it stated that on the screen they were looking at.)

- I'm using a splitter/combiner that shows 5 - 1000 MHz. I'm not having any issue with my reception. The only reason that I'm using two antennas - I have a 20' x 20' room. When walking through it, you block line-of-sight to a local market. By having both, it eliminates drops when someone walks through the room. I connect to my 55" Vizio with either antenna, or the combination, and all is well. It is working with my AM21 fine.

- The issue that I'm concerned about it that I cannot do an Initial Setup any longer. This worked fine, with the same antenna setup, prior to the latest software update.

** Any ideas why DTV would say that it is not compatible?
** What is the possibility of the software update messing with the Initial Setup function?


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

"RunnerFL" said:


> Not only is the AM21 compatible with the HR34 it does more on the HR34 than any other HR unit. It actually scans for channels. If it weren't supposed to be compatible why add features to it?


Ask Directv. They are the ones who are telling customers they are not compatible. I was told the same thing but they shipped me one anyway.


----------



## pearkel (Feb 1, 2007)

wyy183 said:


> Let me see if I can clarify somewhat:
> 
> - My AM21 works with my HR34. DTV says that is not compatible (both representatives said that it stated that on the screen they were looking at.)
> 
> ...


This also caused me quite a bit of frustration, I have gone through 3 AM21's since my HR34 install. My second one quit again a couple of weeks ago, i called D and was given the same line about it not being compatiable. They wanted to send a tech out to look at(only after i told them i hooked up to a HR24 and it wasn't working because it isn't compatible with HR34:nono2, when the tech called to get directions he asked me what was going on and said he has nothing to do with off air and couldn't help me and cancelled. I called D back and they said a tech had to come and they would call me back, they never did. I called a third time and the lady said why don't we just send you a new one. I hooked it up and it worked for about a week and quit again. I unhooked the new AM21 and replaced it with the second one and viola all channels are back. I have found not to redo setup because once my HR34 lost the channels, the only way to find them again was with a new AM21. I hooked up the third am21 to see what would happen and it too had all channels again. I am going to leave both AM21's stacked and when one goes down just hook up the other one. Tower antenna that brings all channels in on my tv via splitter so i know it isn't an antenna issue.


----------



## studechip (Apr 16, 2012)

wyy183, I think the best solution, if possible, is use an outdoor antenna. It would likely eliminate the need for two and would get you much better signal strength.


----------



## fleckrj (Sep 4, 2009)

studechip said:


> wyy183, I think the best solution, if possible, is use an outdoor antenna. It would likely eliminate the need for two and would get you much better signal strength.


Or do as I have done, and put the antenna in the attic. An antenna in the attic is not as efficient as an outdoor antenna, but it is more efficient than an antenna in an occupied room. I agree that linking two antenna together is a setup for multipath, and it is multipath that causes problems, especially with digital signals.


----------



## fleckrj (Sep 4, 2009)

wyy183 said:


> I decided that it was time to do an adjustment on my antennas. I set it to that station, went to the signal level screen, and adjusted the antennas until I got the strongest signal that I could. It started with a signal about 40 and I was able to get it to about 80.


With digital TV, the stability of the signal is more important than the number itself. I have a channel that is constantly at 40, with no fluctuation in signal strength, and another that constantly swings between 60 and 100. The one with the constant signal, even though it is low, never breaks up. The one that swings breaks up constantly.

Multipath causes the signal strength to fluctuate. Linking two antennas together is going to increase multipath. Positioning the antenna so that you get a steady number is far better than trying to get the highest number if the higher number is not steady.


----------



## bigmike200587 (Oct 25, 2009)

Sorry guys per "system" not compatiable. Even though in the real world it is, per "system" it is not.

Don't shoot the messenger I'm just saying



wyy183 said:


> Last Friday, 10/19, I modified my setup slightly.
> 
> I have two powered, indoor antennas. I have these set about 15 feet apart, in opposite corners of a room - connected with a coupler, and then output to the AM21, which is connected to my HR34.
> 
> ...


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

I've seen power glitches cause problems with the HR34/AM21 combo. Unplugging the AM21 and/or HR34 has always fixed it in the past. 
Maybe guide data just wasn't available at the time you tried to setup OTA again, causing the lockup. 
Have you tried it today (I'd go the unplugging both route)?


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

wyy183 said:


> Last Friday, 10/19, I modified my setup slightly.
> 
> I have two powered, indoor antennas. I have these set about 15 feet apart, in opposite corners of a room - connected with a coupler, and then output to the AM21, which is connected to my HR34.
> 
> ...


I have had an AM21N on my HR34 since I received it a couple years ago. It has been sporadic but as of late has been solid. I will make an inquirey though to see if DirecTV has discontinued compatibility with the AM21s.


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

Mine works fine as well


----------



## speedy4022 (Jan 26, 2004)

The installer that installed my thr22 said the same thing but I tried it anyway and it works great. Directv may be trying to get rid of the am21.


----------



## wyy183 (Sep 20, 2012)

studechip said:


> wyy183, I think the best solution, if possible, is use an outdoor antenna. It would likely eliminate the need for two and would get you much better signal strength.


I appreciate this, and have considered an antenna in my attic; however, when I hooked up my AM21, I just kinda tossed the antennas on a shelf without doing any aiming or adjustment of them.

Now that they are adjusted for proper signal, all is fine - with my signal.

That's what started all of this. I wanted to check to see if there were other stations that I could pick up after doing this adjustment. That was when I tried to repeat the Initial Setup.


----------



## scottchez (Feb 4, 2003)

I am confused. Are we saying that BOTH the AM21 and AM21n are not supported?

If true how do I get to watch my local sub channels like METV MyNetwork TV and local weather?

Do we have anything in writing from Directv on what is support?


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

The DTV policies says that HR34's don't support AM21/21N...which is false because I am watching one right now...not sure why it says that


----------



## scottchez (Feb 4, 2003)

Have they said they will support it in the future? I get Two DMAs with the OTA tuner so its important to me and others I am sure.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

I think enough folks here have reported that it works fine. Assuming a proper antenna and cabling installation.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

"NR4P" said:


> I think enough folks here have reported that it works fine. Assuming a proper antenna and cabling installation.


Plus that the HR34 actually SCANS for OTA which none of the others do.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"tonyd79" said:


> Plus that the HR34 actually SCANS for OTA which none of the others do.


Maybe that's why they say its not compatible


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

When my HR34 was installed I had a AM21 hooked up to a HR21. The tech saw it and said what is that??? I told him and he said he had never seen one before. I just moved it after he left. It works fine.


----------



## scottchez (Feb 4, 2003)

I wonder if it is not supported because a NEW model is coming out for the HR34

Kind of like when the new AM21n came out of the newer models that had a different power cord on it. same model just different cord plug.
Better yet, maybe a 5 tuner model will come out to match it.


----------



## TXD16 (Oct 30, 2008)

scottchez said:


> I am confused. Are we saying that BOTH the AM21 and AM21n are not supported?


It's not a matter of "support." The AM21[n] works with the HR34---period. In fact, with the added ability to pseudo-scan, the AM21[n] works better with the HR34 than it does with any other DIRECTV DVR. How much "support" do you need?


----------



## scottchez (Feb 4, 2003)

With out official support directv reserves the right to remove the function at any time in a future update. That is why having it writing that they support it is important.
If they do remove it and someone calls they would just say it was never supported.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

scottchez said:


> With out official support directv reserves the right to remove the function at any time in a future update. That is why having it writing that they support it is important.
> If they do remove it and someone calls they would just say it was never supported.


Well considering the AM21/AM21n only has *ONE* function, they'd basically turn it into a doorstop, and I'd expect my $50 back.


----------



## TXD16 (Oct 30, 2008)

scottchez said:


> With out official support directv reserves the right to remove the function at any time in a future update. That is why having it writing that they support it is important.
> If they do remove it and someone calls they would just say it was never supported.


Who cares what DIRECTV "officially" supports or not? If the function works, it works, and the AM21 works with the HR34. In any event, how many times has an "unsupported" function all of a sudden stopped working? Right, none.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

scottchez said:


> I wonder if it is not supported because a NEW model is coming out for the HR34
> 
> Kind of like when the new AM21n came out of the newer models that had a different power cord on it. same model just different cord plug.
> Better yet, maybe a 5 tuner model will come out to match it.





scottchez said:


> With out official support directv reserves the right to remove the function at any time in a future update. That is why having it writing that they support it is important.
> If they do remove it and someone calls they would just say it was never supported.


You are reading too much into this. Someone misspoke; the AM21 is still supported.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

My guess is DirecTV just hasn't updated their system to show that it supports it yet. The HD receivers supported the AM21 for a few months before DirecTV finally updated their system to say that they worked together, I'm thinking this is the same thing.


----------



## BigRedFan (Mar 28, 2010)

Stuart Sweet said:


> You are reading too much into this. Someone misspoke; the AM21 is still supported.


I called DirecTV this morning to order the new HR-34 but cancelled the order after the CSR told me I would not be able to connect my AM21 to the HR-34.... She said the HR-34 only has one coaxial input in the back, not 2, and thus I would only be able to use that input for SAT. IN, thus preventing the AM21 coaxial from being connected..... She even went as far as pulling up on her computer the photo layout of the back of the HR-34 to confirm what she was saying.....

Is she right about only one coaxial input (on the HR-34) preventing the AM21 from being connected ?

Instead of arguing with her, I figured I'd come here and find out what is really going on.... If you guys confirm that the the CSR is wrong I will then call back and place the order (for the HR-34) without worrying about losing my AM21.... Thanks !


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

BigRedFan said:


> I called DirecTV this morning to order the new HR-34 but cancelled the order after the CSR told me I would not be able to connect my AM21 to the HR-34.... She said the HR-34 only has one coaxial input in the back, not 2, and thus I would only be able to use that input for SAT. IN, thus preventing the AM21 coaxial from being connected..... She even went as far as pulling up on her computer the photo layout of the back of the HR-34 to confirm what she was saying.....
> 
> Is she right about only one coaxial input (on the HR-34) preventing the AM21 from being connected ?
> 
> Instead of arguing with her, I figured I'd come here and find out what is really going on.... If you guys confirm that the the CSR is wrong I will then call back and place the order (for the HR-34) without worrying about losing my AM21.... Thanks !


What she failed to understand is the AM-21 connects to the receiver via USB, so it has nothing to do with the coax connector count what so ever.

BTW don't tell my HR34 it won't work with my AM-21, or it might stop. :lol:


----------



## usnret (Jan 16, 2009)

To bad the CSR didn't go one step further and pull up a photo of the 21 too. He/she could have then seen that it connected via USB. If you get the same one when you call back, you might suggest that...


----------



## BigRedFan (Mar 28, 2010)

Great news !... Thank you for clearing this up ... I will order the HR34 tonight... Can't wait to have the OTA channels scanning feature available for the first time on my AM21....


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

BigRedFan said:


> Great news !... Thank you for clearing this up ... I will order the HR34 tonight... Can't wait to have the OTA channels scanning feature available for the first time on my AM21....


While the HR34 does scan, if the station is not listed in the DirecTV database you will not get an accurate program listing. What you will see in the guide is a large block of "Regular Programming".
Some claim they have been able to do manual records on these channels but I personally have not been successful..


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

fluffybear said:


> While the HR34 does scan, if the station is not listed in the DirecTV database you will not get an accurate program listing. What you will see in the guide is a large block of "*Regular Programming*".
> Some claim they have been able to do manual records on these channels but I personally have not been successful..


"Regular Schedule" actually. 

Nor does the time bar move when tuned to such channels. But remains all the way left at the beginning point in time when you first tuned to the channel.


----------



## cpalmer2k (May 24, 2010)

A follow up question to this... I'm about to be a new account owner, and have chosen the HR34 for our living room and Genie C31 clients for the bedroom and office to run off it. I was planning on adding an AM21. Assuming the AM21 identifies the additional locals in its scan will I be able to watch the channels coming in on the AM21 via the Genie clients, or only on the HR34 itself?


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

cpalmer2k said:


> A follow up question to this... I'm about to be a new account owner, and have chosen the HR34 for our living room and Genie C31 clients for the bedroom and office to run off it. I was planning on adding an AM21. Assuming the AM21 identifies the additional locals in its scan will I be able to watch the channels coming in on the AM21 via the Genie clients, or only on the HR34 itself?


You can either watch an AM21 OTA tuner live on a C31 client or an OTA recording, both work. 
The AM21 provides two OTA tuners to be used in some mix of watching on a C31 or watching/recording on the HR34.


----------



## cpalmer2k (May 24, 2010)

One more follow up question.. can you exclude some channels the AM21 finds on the HR34? For example we get an ETV station with about 5 subchannels that I don't really care to scroll through. Can I have it not display those, or is it an all or nothing deal?


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

cpalmer2k said:


> One more follow up question.. can you exclude some channels the AM21 finds on the HR34? For example we get an ETV station with about 5 subchannels that I don't really care to scroll through. Can I have it not display those, or is it an all or nothing deal?


Yes you can edit off air channels and prevent the channels/sub channels from displaying in the guide.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

NR4P said:


> Yes you can edit off air channels and prevent the channels/sub channels from displaying in the guide.


To add to this I believe you can do it in two seperate places as well. Inside the antenna set-up screen, as well as in your cutom guide if you are using one. I think I make sure to include all of them in the antenna set-up screen, but then only include the ones I really want in my custom guide. That way if I ever do want to check out what is on those channels for some reason I can just switch my guide over to all channels, and they will show up, then I can go back to my custom guide to get rid of them again. This saves me from having to edit the channel list in the antenna set-up section over and over.


----------

